# Which BLOAT apps can be removed from (DROID X) Gingerbread .602 ?



## KruseLudsMobile (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a Froyo 2.2.1 which I had modified endlessly, and it was unreliable - crashing, etc. Then the camera button stopped working so I was able to get a free replacement. The free replacement had the stock .602 Gingerbread, and I was able to do the 1-step root so there is no need to go back to old SBF's etc, and it is fast and very slick!

Now to improve things further, what bloatware apps can be SAFELY (AND VERIFIED THAT IS SO) removed from such a phone?

As a starter, I know these are bulletproof great tweaks (after the 1-step root):

1. Get Titanium Backup Pro and 'Freeze' the application "Updater 2.3.3". This stops OTA updates because the phone stops that application from running. It has no affect on marketplace updates and works perfectly, it stopped OTA updates on my old phone and has no ill affects on the new phone.

2. I uninstalled "CityID" which has not had any ill effect.

3,4,5,6... ? Let's keep going folks... ideas/suggestions/well known list of items that can be removed without messing up functionality?

:grin3:


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

Ive frozen: kindle,Amazon mp3, vcast apps, backup assistant, backup assistant client, blockbuster, books, cardock, DLNA, fm radio, Madden, media share, nfs shift, Skype, sync service (backup assistant), and vz nav


----------

